# Deuchars Ipa Recipe?



## ham2k (30/4/07)

I have already gained a great deal of knowledge from this site, now I was hoping someone could help me with a recipe based on a Scottish beer called Deuchars IPA. 

I have only done kit & kilo with a bit of grain flavouring, boiling and hopping but I don’t mind even trying a malt extract brew if someone can come up with a recipe. I have done some scouting around the web and found some AG recipes and other information. I am not savvy enough yet (I am only on my 5th brew) to translate this into equivalent kits or extracts and instructions but hopefully someone understands all this.

*Background to request:*
After going thru the many manufacturers’ recipes trying to find different types of brews to make I came across a recipe by Coopers for a Scottish IPA. On the pamphlet for their Thomas Cooper Malt Extracts it has:
_Thomas Coopers IPA
Coopers Amber Malt 1.5kg
2x Fuggles 12g
Ale Yeast_

Coopers tells me that this recipe is inspired by Deuchars IPA of which I googled and heard nothing but good things. Seeing as, by all accounts, this beer is a great drink it sounds like a great beer to clone. My mother-in-law will now be travelling home from Scotland next week with at least 1 of these in her possession and if anyone knows anywhere in Sydney that sells this beer that would be nice to know too.

Now, I have done a bit of research on this beer and possible recipes via the ‘google’ and have included this below.

*Beer Information:*
I have found the following information about the ingredients.
http://www.caledonian-brewery.co.uk/ipa_tasting.html



> Ingredients
> Malts: Golden Promise and Optic.
> Hops: Fuggles, Super Styrian Goldings.



A british homebrew forum had the following information: 
http://www.forumforfree.com/forums/index.p...p;f=4&t=620



> In a recent article in Brewers contact, the journal of the CBA, they discuss a visit to the Caledonian brewery in which they reveal some facts about Deuchars:
> 
> Malt is Optic and Golden Promise
> 12% glucose
> ...



Also,



> And Les Howarth's 'Homebrewer's Recipe Database' lists the OG as 1.038, the IBUs at 34-36 and the colour at 15-17 EBC. He also says there is crystal and wheat malts in it.



*All Grain Recipe 1:*
From this very website I have found the AG recipe:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;hl=deuchars

From ‘Voosher’


> "Nice clean beer; almost more a Summer Ale.
> Lovely citrusy/marmalade flavours and aromas. A smooth lingering bitterness.
> Just a little malt sweetness lingering on the lips.
> 
> ...



*All Grain Recipe 2: *
From a British forum, a guy from Glasgow put together this recipe:
http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtop...asc&start=0



> I ordered the ingredients for this. I'm hopefully getting a beer engine soon so this could be the inaugural brew Cool
> 
> Decided just to go for Fuggles & Stryians in the end.
> 
> ...


 
And then the result is apparently:


> "I pulled this through the beer engine tonight, AFAIC it's spot on for Deuchars as far as the aroma, flavour & mouthfeel goes. However it's way too pale, this is a pale straw colour where Deuchars is a bit more on the orange side. Not a problem though, this is a really excellent beer. The styrian goldings really come through, I ended up steeping 120g at the end instead of the 100 I posted in the recipe. This will definately be getting brewed again, maybe with a touch of crystal."



Too much info?


----------



## Brewer_010 (30/4/07)

ham2k said:


> I have already gained a great deal of knowledge from this site, now I was hoping someone could help me with a recipe based on a Scottish beer called Deuchars IPA.
> 
> I have only done kit & kilo with a bit of grain flavouring, boiling and hopping but I dont mind even trying a malt extract brew if someone can come up with a recipe. I have done some scouting around the web and found some AG recipes and other information. I am not savvy enough yet (I am only on my 5th brew) to translate this into equivalent kits or extracts and instructions but hopefully someone understands all this.
> 
> ...



I tried this Deuchars IPA and liked it. I also brewed one of ESB's IPA fresh wort around the same time. I added a heap of fuggles along with some wort from some steeped amber grain, then fermented using a WL english yeast (dry english I think). 

I reckon the FWK came out better. More flavour and just as good in the finish. 

Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (30/4/07)

Mmmmm, deuchars IPA. I lived in the north of england for 2 years, just south of Hadrians Wall and several of the pubs had this on handpull. Its a tasty tasty drop. Cant add much comment since i am not an AGer (yet) but the last one seems like several i have read.


----------



## glennheinzel (30/4/07)

Re: Where to buy Deuchars in Sydney? Amatos in Leichardt sell it.

www.amatos.com.au


----------



## ham2k (30/4/07)

Rukh said:


> Re: Where to buy Deuchars in Sydney? Amatos in Leichardt sell it.
> 
> www.amatos.com.au



Excellent, thanks mate. I will go past Amatos this weekend, might even grab some snags from AC Butcher!


----------

